# Engine bay Cleaning



## Irishfella (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Folks new member here. I have just recenly bought a Ford Puma. The engine bay looks as if it was driven through a field. Is there anywhere that soecialise in cleaning engine bays. I don't want to let any kid with a hose loose on it as there is alot of expensive electrical things in there that can go wrong LOL.

How much should I expect to pay for this?

Can you use a steam cleaner in a engine bay?

Here's some pics of the mess its in


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

I tend to shy away from detailing engine bays and I wouldnt touch one this dirty because as you say, lots of electronics, which I wouldnt want to be responsible for! Plenty of people have taken steam cleaners and pressure washers to their engine bays without any significant problem, but I dont think I'd recommend it myself, at least not for modern engines!

One thing you could fix yourself easily (and I'd highly recommend it as it'll be suffocating your engine as it is) is to clean that air intake filter ... your local car shop (even Halfrauds possibly) should have filter cleaner and oil in stock. Feel free to PM me if you need walking through the process but it's very straightforward.


----------



## Irishfella (Jul 15, 2006)

Nick666 said:


> I tend to shy away from detailing engine bays and I wouldnt touch one this dirty because as you say, lots of electronics, which I wouldnt want to be responsible for! Plenty of people have taken steam cleaners and pressure washers to their engine bays without any significant problem, but I dont think I'd recommend it myself, at least not for modern engines!
> 
> One thing you could fix yourself easily (and I'd highly recommend it as it'll be suffocating your engine as it is) is to clean that air intake filter ... your local car shop (even Halfrauds possibly) should have filter cleaner and oil in stock. Feel free to PM me if you need walking through the process but it's very straightforward.


Ive a new Raid HP induction Kit to go on. Was waiting until I find someone to clean this mess up for me first. I might just tahe an underbody steam washer to it and hope for the best

Thanks


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Most things in a modern engine bay should be water proofed. Personally I'd cover up any obvious items that won't like water, then go at it with a degreaser, various brushes, and rinse gently making sure not to keep the water flowing in any one area for an extended period of time.

I've done this on numerous engines both new and old and have never had a problem.

Ben


----------



## v6mick (Apr 22, 2006)

ive steam cleaned my engine many times just make sure the engine is switched off and the ignition is aswell,give it a good going over,then if you have a air line dry it out with a powerful air line and it will be ok.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Irishfella,
Have a look at this guide from Polishedbliss.


----------

